# opinions on hunting grade air rifles



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the place i work at has a lot of jack rabbits running around

i asked my boss about hunting them

he said its fine but i would need to use an air rifle

so im asking ya'll here whats your opinions on what is a good hunting grade air rifle

caliber,brand,best bang (pun intended) for the buck,best accuracy,scope/no scope etc

thanks for your input


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

I used to use an Benjamin Bluestreak 22 caliber pump action on them successfully.

Bruce


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a Stoger 177 caliber break barrel with a 4 power scope on it. After I figured out which pellets the gun likes (Crossman) it is very accurate out to about 20 yards. 3 shot group about 1 inch to 1 1/8 inch. I have shot a couple of rabbits raiding the garden with it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a Crossman Nitro Venom .22 cal (no springs it uses nitrogen gas) I couldnt get it to shoot good at all and called the company, they had me send it in (no charge) and sent me back another gun and said it would take around 250 shots to break it in. After at least 500-600 shots it now is very accurate. The customer service lady said it should shot nickle size groups at 20yds. I have shot a few ground squirrels at 30-40 yds and it does the job,

Save those Jackrabbits !!! They make great jerky


----------

